# Howdy Yall!



## amanda143 (Jul 9, 2008)

I just registered today and was looking for info about siamese. I have owned them in the past but I recently adopted one from a shelter that has some minor issues. I've been told she's appleheaded but no one is sure if she is a chocolate point or seal. Here she is, Lady! 

http://api.photoshop.com/home_fc929...be-px-assets/1927a1f0162341b88a2a5fee7a2af840

http://api.photoshop.com/home_fc929...be-px-assets/382fca24f7c649e99813e689dc05f8d0

http://api.photoshop.com/home_fc929...be-px-assets/07e5999a7bff4a66bfbb81b1d92e04a6

http://api.photoshop.com/home_fc929...be-px-assets/cfa4271af4cd4dbf96731789d81ce20b


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

How DARLING!!!!! She's precious! I'm really happy for you.

I know NOTHING about them. It's apparent that my twins had a Siamese daddy somewhere in his family tree, but that's about all I know of them.

Congratulations!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

She's LOVELY! Definitely a seal point. I don't think they are called "apple heads" thats a term used to describe chihuahua types. Siamese are Classic or Wedge. And she would be a classic. 

I love her! But then, I'm a bit biased.


----------



## amanda143 (Jul 9, 2008)

Kobster said:


> She's LOVELY! Definitely a seal point. I don't think they are called "apple heads" thats a term used to describe chihuahua types. Siamese are Classic or Wedge. And she would be a classic.
> 
> I love her! But then, I'm a bit biased.


That is strange, all the websites I went to called her traditional or applehead. Anyway, I don't care what shape her head is, she's a lover. Friendly and non aggressive. I am so blessed she chose us.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

She's adorable


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Traditional type Siamese are also called applehead and your beauty looks like a seal point to me... :wink:


----------

